# Cheese grater - CC please



## bigtwinky (Nov 25, 2009)

I haven't posted a picture in a few days, so figure I'd post this one.







Its actually a Marriot hotel downtown Montreal. But it reminds me of a cheese grater. Took this one yesterday when on lunch break from work.

Thoughts, comments,...all are welcome.


----------



## CWN (Nov 25, 2009)

I saw the title and rolled my eyes, a cheese grater?... then the image loaded and I was in disbelief, how awesome!

Then I saw your explanation below and rolled my eyes again.  It does kind of look like one though.


----------



## icassell (Nov 25, 2009)

LOL ...

I looked at the pic without reading your text.  My first thought was "wow, it's amazing how much it looks like a tall building".  

Then, after reading your caption, my thought was "wow, it's amazing how much it looks like a cheese grater"

I love it.


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 25, 2009)

CWN said:


> I saw the title and rolled my eyes, a cheese grater?... then the image loaded and I was in disbelief, how awesome!
> 
> Then I saw your explanation below and rolled my eyes again.  It does kind of look like one though.


Whats wrong with taking a photo of a cheese grater?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 25, 2009)

I just got done grating a two pound block of sharp Tillamook brand cheddar cheese, mixing in two 5-ounce containers of crumbled bleu cheese and two, eight-ounce packages of softened, regular Philadelphia cream cheese, to make the most delicious holiday cheese balls for tomorrow's Thanksgiving dinner.

So, when I saw a photo post entitled "Cheese grater", I thought, "hmm, must be Kismet." I opened the photo, thinking it might be a cheese grater shot. WOuld it be a better cheese grater than mine? Would it be in the sink, in  a big plastic mixing bowl, like mine is? Would it be a flat cheese grater? or one of those square kind? Hmmm--it's a Marriot style cheese grater. I like the repeating pattern a lot. I think the darkened sky in the upper right hand corner is a bit too dark for my taste.

Well, try my holiday cheese ball recipe. Far better than Hickory Farms or Kaukauna's cheese balls, that's for sure!


----------



## CWN (Nov 25, 2009)

Dominantly said:


> CWN said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the title and rolled my eyes, a cheese grater?... then the image loaded and I was in disbelief, how awesome!
> ...



You haven't seen my cheese grater photos


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 25, 2009)

Derrel said:


> I just got done grating a two pound block of sharp *Tillamook* brand cheddar cheese, mixing in two 5-ounce containers of crumbled bleu cheese and two, eight-ounce packages of softened, regular Philadelphia cream cheese, to make the most delicious holiday cheese balls for tomorrow's Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> So, when I saw a photo post entitled "Cheese grater", I thought, "hmm, must be Kismet." I opened the photo, thinking it might be a cheese grater shot. WOuld it be a better cheese grater than mine? Would it be in the sink, in  a big plastic mixing bowl, like mine is? Would it be a flat cheese grater? or one of those square kind? Hmmm--it's a Marriot style cheese grater. I like the repeating pattern a lot. I think the darkened sky in the upper right hand corner is a bit too dark for my taste.
> 
> Well, try my holiday cheese ball recipe. Far better than Hickory Farms or Kaukauna's cheese balls, that's for sure!


You're in Washington?

Your recipe sounds pretty good. I've never had a cheese ball, but I love cheese so I might have to try it out.


----------



## KmH (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice image and an apt title. :thumbup:


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!

I guess my next step in my cheese grater ventures is to simulate the same photo but with an actual cheese grater lol

If anyone else has something to add, feel free!


----------



## Mtalicarox (Dec 1, 2009)

Good shot.. for a blind person.


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the crit.  I actually have a loss of vision in my left eye, so while not legally blind, I'll take that CC as a positive one.


----------



## Mtalicarox (Dec 1, 2009)

It was a positive one. If you read the actual message it says good shot. I'll like some dictionary.com up for you so you can understand what it means and not see it in an incorrect light.. Good Definition | Definition of Good at Dictionary.com Shot Definition | Definition of Shot at Dictionary.com - the definition you're looking for on this one is #21. Hope this helped!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 1, 2009)

I can't help thinking that some may need to step away from this thread very carefully. If you have nothing to add regarding the original photograph in the form of constructivecriticism (positive or negative, I don't mind which), then perhaps you may need to look elsewhere.


----------



## swutchadian (Dec 1, 2009)

i love the pattern of the building, however the shadows on the left side are very distracting. i dont know how one wouldve avoided them, but they do distract me from the windows


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 1, 2009)

swutchadian said:


> i love the pattern of the building, however the shadows on the left side are very distracting. i dont know how one wouldve avoided them, but they do distract me from the windows



Thanks!  I'm in the air with those shadows, but you aren't the first to point them out... 

I could look at either a reshoot and pay more attention to cloud formations and time of day, or look at cloning them out in photoshop.  I'm no PS expert though hehe


----------

